# Space Efficient Saddle Stand..?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of stand are you talking about? Do you need one that is free-standing or can you have one that attaches to a wall?

If you are looking for something that's going to be easy to handle and pretty darn space efficient, you might actually have better luck buying one designed for that.

I have these in my tack room and they are easy to use, very space efficient, and tough enough to handle me tossing my 40+ pound western saddles up on them.
Easy-Up® Fold Down Western & English Saddle Rack in Saddle Racks at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

cheapest I know of , is a piece of wood, 4 x4 , cut a little bit longer than the saddle with eye and hook on it and the wall. one peice of wood can make a couple of saddle racks. and if you have carpet scraps, wrap it and staple down the carpet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They have collapsible ones. I like the ones that are on the walls though. Little more complex than just a plank of wood.. more like a flat tripod


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Stevenson, yours are classier than mine. I used nice fat pieces of unsplit firewood. Doncha just love the cost?


----------



## CowboyGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I read online once is that you can attach the bottom of one a 5 gallon bucket to a wall, so you put your saddle on top and you also get a cubbie hole to store things in!!! (did that make sense?)


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CowboyGirl said:


> I read online once is that you can attach the bottom of one a 5 gallon bucket to a wall, so you put your saddle on top and you also get a cubbie hole to store things in!!! (did that make sense?)


Yes it did, what a brilliant idea!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

CowboyGirl said:


> I read online once is that you can attach the bottom of one a 5 gallon bucket to a wall, so you put your saddle on top and you also get a cubbie hole to store things in!!! (did that make sense?)


Yep, that would be efficient. Only thing is that you'd have to either put a board or some really huge washers on the inside of the bucket where the heads of your screws were. Otherwise, a saddle that weighed more than about 10 pounds would pull the screws out the bottom of the bucket and it would all fall.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

What if you combined the 2 suggested? You could put the 4X4 up with a brace underneath, take a skill or jig saw whack the bottom off the bucket, slide it over the 4X4 and screw it to it.
You wouldn't have to worry about time, saddle weight, and dropping it in a hurry tearing a hole in your saddle lining using both. You'd still have the storage cubby. If it were me I'd drill some holes in the bucket to discourage mold growing underneath the actual saddle resting area of the bucket.
An added bonus would be spring cleaning, remove a couple screws, take down the bucket, blow out the tack room, hose off the bucket, air dry, replace the bucket back on the rack.

You still can't beat one made into a triangle of 2- 1X6's on the sides and 1- 2X8 in the middle braced with a piece of scrap or shelf bracket underneath.


----------

